# Keeping pony safe from Coyotes



## Lisa De Renee (Dec 12, 2020)

Hello, My granddaughter is getting a pony. We hear alot of Coyotes on the outskirts of our property. What are the best ways to keep the Coyotes away? Floodlights that flicker?


----------



## candycar (Dec 13, 2020)

It depends on your set-up. IMHO lights do nothing to deter anything. They soon get used to them. Can the pony be locked in a secure area at night? Small paddock with good fencing, shelter or barn? Will it be alone, or with other animals? 
That said, in my experience most coyotes won't go after mini horses unless they are very small, young or injured. We have them too. I've never had a problem with them and the horses. But then I have 4 including a mini mule that is very protective and a good fence.


----------



## Minimor (Dec 13, 2020)

We have never had coyotes bother our horses. When we first got minis and had only a few young ones, we put them in the barn at night because they were so small (weanlings) and we did have coyotes coming in. Once the horses were mature we left them out 24/7 without worry. Our ponies--since there is a group of them, i am confident the coyotes won't bother them.

Do you have just the one pony? A single animal is more vulnerable, especially if it is a small pony. Lights and radio will not deter coyotes. I have had a coyote cone and sit 60-70 feet away and watch me do chores. Lights and voices and people walking around did not bother him at all.


----------



## Maryann at MiniV (Dec 13, 2020)

If she's not with other animals, just alone, I'd pull her in at night. Agree with candycar. We have two coyote dens in our area that I know of and in all the years we've been here (almost 20) we only had one situation with them and she was low girl on the totem pole. We also have llamas in our upper pasture. The Yotes don't come close to the smaller pastures/paddocks around the barn, plus we never leave a single horse out by itself.


----------



## Lisa De Renee (Dec 13, 2020)

Thank you everyone! I think we best put our pony in his paddock at night. I think getting a second animal would be good too. Would a goat be good?


----------



## Lisa De Renee (Dec 13, 2020)

Maryann at MiniV said:


> If she's not with other animals, just alone, I'd pull her in at night. Agree with candycar. We have two coyote dens in our area that I know of and in all the years we've been here (almost 20) we only had one situation with them and she was low girl on the totem pole. We also have llamas in our upper pasture. The Yotes don't come close to the smaller pastures/paddocks around the barn, plus we never leave a single horse out by itself.


He is alone. We will get another animal.


----------



## Pitter Patter (Dec 13, 2020)

Lisa De Renee said:


> Thank you everyone! I think we best put our pony in his paddock at night. I think getting a second animal would be good too. Would a goat be good?


Do not get a full size goat and especially don't get one with horns. Once that goat is bigger than your mini there could be problems. I have a 300# goat and he didn't like our mini stallion. My bigger Welsh Cobb keeps him in line. Nigerian or dwarf goats are good .I have heard of people getting large herd protective type dogs and they do their job around here. We have several dens around here. Typically they prefer the easiest prey so my chickens usually get it first and sound an alarm. I always go out with one of my dogs and he watches over me while I do chores. Otherwise we have an electric fence. Although I hate it, it does keep the bigger predators at bay. (I also have two gelded llamas and only one guards, the other couldn't care any less!). Besides coyotes, apparently we have a bear or two, bob cats, pet dogs that get loose, fox, eagles.


----------



## MerMaeve (Dec 13, 2020)

Lisa De Renee said:


> Thank you everyone! I think we best put our pony in his paddock at night. I think getting a second animal would be good too. Would a goat be good?


Someone else said on a different forum to try a friendly sheep?


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Dec 13, 2020)

I've had only one miniature horse once in a while. We have coyotes. I've never had any problem, but I suppose one should never say "never". 
I saw one out by my corral just a couple of days ago. 
I think horses are safer in a pasture than confined in a lot if you worry about predators. They have more room to escape or fight.


----------



## Maryann at MiniV (Dec 13, 2020)

With just a pony and a goat, you'd still need to bring them close in to your house or barn OR bring them totally inside your barn/shelter.
If just a shelter, it should be close to your house. Coyotes really do try to avoid human contact. On top of everything, I'd still have a radio playing and a movement sensitive light set up. 

And then there is the Human Scent factor........... This makes people laugh, but the smell of human urine is a deterrent, so my husband has actually peed on the fence line around our barn............Plus I know other people who have small children who have hung used disposable diapers on their fence lines! <yikes>. Hey! What ever works, right? But, when you think about it...... It makes sense (sorry for the pun.) All dogs (and wolves, etc) MARK their territory with urine!

PS: Just to add......Our outside perimeter fencing is NOT ELECTRIC.... LOL.


----------



## Walt's Fault (Dec 14, 2020)

We have several coyote dens near us and they are caught on camera almost nightly. We have chickens in a fully enclosed area and our mini and guard dog. They are not afraid of lights, noise or people. We do have enough easy prey like mice, squarels, opossum so they have not gone near the chickens or pony. Almost everyone around us openly hunt them (legal and encouraged in our area) to keep the population under control. We do use electric fences around the chickens but it is not practical around the pony. We do have very secure fencing and protected run-in stall. As much as we prepare to avoid bad situations they are just like children (and some adults i know) and its not if its when they will get hurt or sick.


----------



## Abby P (Dec 14, 2020)

Another option for a companion would be a donkey - they are great guardians.


----------



## Walt's Fault (Dec 14, 2020)

I absolutely agree with a donkey! I try to keep an even number together. Decades with the big ponies we noticed that with an odd number there was usually an odd pony out.


----------



## Taz (Dec 15, 2020)

A donkey would be great but a mini donkey can get badly hurt trying to protect against coyotes so a standard would be best. I'd still put them close at night. I have coyotes close most nights with 2 minis who live out but are close at night and with a full size horse in a secure paddock and haven't had a problem, but a neighbor had one of his calves grabbed and dragged almost out of the fenced field before he chased them off.


----------



## Dragon Hill (Dec 15, 2020)

If you are thinking about a goat for a companion animal, keep in mind a couple of things: goats, especially smaller ones, can be very difficult to keep in a fence, and they can be a predator magnet.


----------



## Lisa De Renee (Dec 15, 2020)

Thanks again everyone! Great advice!


----------

